# Daten posten auf RestApi (Mongodb/NoSQL)



## danielmaann (9. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe ein Schulprojekt wo ich eine Android App entwickeln muss.

Ich habe mir nun einen Ubuntu Server gezogen auf dem ein MongoDB (NoSQL) und ein REST Api Server (RestHeart) läuft.

Nun will ich eine Java Applikation schreiben womit ich Daten auf den Rest Api Server abesenden kann mithilfe der POST Methode und die dann in Mongo db eingetragen werden.

Alles läuft super.

Mongo Server: serverip:27017
RestHeart: serverip:8080
RestHeart Interface: serverip:8080/browser/

Ich will dies am liebsten mit Jackson hinbekommen aber auch wenn ich dafür Gson brauche, wäre es okay. Nun weiss ich nicht wie vorgehen? könnte mir jemand einen link senden wo ich dioe verbindung bzw. ein beispiel wo eine applikation ein post request auf so eine rest api macht mir als antwort geben?

Kann ich über diese restapi auch collections in der mongodb erstellen

das ziel ist es, das alles zu machen ohne den mongo driver zu verwenden, sondern alles übern die Rest api.

Ich danke euch schon im vorraus für die hilfe.

Gruss


----------

